# GoPro Editing



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone tried to edit stills from a GoPro with any luck? got a few still from my trip to hawaii i wanna try and edit but dont want to waste my time if they are gonna look like garbage


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have done some and came out pretty well for such a small camera. Sure, not DSLR quality, but still pretty good. I use Photoshop.


----------



## fisheye48 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you! guess ill give it a shot


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here An underwater GoPro still. Not the best demonstration, but still, they came out decent. Edited in Photoshop. For some reason, this only let me upload one photo.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Another


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Last one.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I've just paused the video and printscreen, then crop.


----------

